# Trace



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello.

Firstly, l would like to say thanks to the members of this site, something l have not done before. :!:

I am not really good with dates but it must be a couple of years now that l have followed the going ons with this and the old website. This and the American sites (for when l was a keen virgin ) have provided a wealth of information.

I have a question regards trace and trolling for pelagics, which l wanted to ask, but will next post. Instead, l have been following a few posts concerned with trolling for bream, flathead and the likes on small plastics and minnows. Somthing else to try 

The trace questions are concerned with how long to aviod pelagics slicing thru line? Splitting/ dividing the lenghth with swivels or not? and corroding swivels/snaps? I ask because l have lost $20+ lures within minutes a couple of times. Would love a durable minnow, l'm thinking one of those quantas lures or a rapala (which l am yet to try for durability).

Most of my fishing involves trolling for pelagics. Whats the best set up? I want a set up that will last and be effective

Cheers Gj


----------



## Mallard Duck (Jun 18, 2006)

The Rapala XRap lures have an excellent reputation for durability and look really nice in the water. Best of all they range in size from trout sized up to big beastie saltwater pelagic size. In terms of trace i really don't have much idea as i haven't had the need to use it however one of my dad's mates has been using a 35lb (kg??) wire core mono leader with excellent results. Abrasion resistance of wire but a lot less visable in the water. I will try and find out the name of it.


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.

I am targeting mackerel, but l have caught ribbon fish, queenfish, cod and cobia from my same set up. Have been using 3 times 1ft long packaged metal trace linked together. Thought this would be good for flexibility, dunno whether the swivels would spook the fish (guess they could). I have found my best results occur in high clarity water anyway.

What l am trying to achieve is some security for any expensive lures, with out too much compromising. Can anyone advise me on a better trace setup.

Cheers GJ


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Ive used wire targetting greenbacks. Twist and melt is what we use, you can choose the length of trace, breaking strain, and is relatively easy to use.


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

Breambo thanks for the info. Can you please explain what wire targeting greenbacks are? I'm not familar with what your doing here.

Cheers GJ


----------



## blue_mako (Aug 8, 2006)

use a wire trace instead of a mono trace... and greenbacks are just massive tailor (around 4-5kgs and over)

troy


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all, 
I gotta admit, I didn't know what a greenback was either  
Learn something new every day, with a bit of luck!

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## blue_mako (Aug 8, 2006)

I can't say Iv'e known what they were for ever either . I only know because my mate works at Jones' Tackle and one of the regulars is a Greenback nut and thats all he ever targets. I was talking to him on Friday night on the 11th of August at the Bass talk as I was helping them out with the drinks and he was working with me. He uses a massive size 10 ball sinker with a meter of wire trace, not sure on the strenght of it though :S. Did anyone else goto the bass talk??

Troy


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Chris said:


> The Rapala XRap lures have an excellent reputation for durability and look really nice in the water. Best of all they range in size from trout sized up to big beastie saltwater pelagic size. In terms of trace i really don't have much idea as i haven't had the need to use it however one of my dad's mates has been using a 35lb (kg??) wire core mono leader with excellent results. Abrasion resistance of wire but a lot less visable in the water. I will try and find out the name of it.


would be interested to know the name of this wire core mono chris - just invested in a pelagic size x-rap and at $30 im too scared to tie it on!!


----------



## blue_mako (Aug 8, 2006)

Scotty: Wire core mono is just nylon/pvc/mono/plastic coated wire. You can pick it up for as cheap as $5 at BigW, KMart or AMart All Sports. It comes in 10m roles and includes 10 crimps. So all you need is some pliers to crimp the crimps over the wire.

Troy


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info Troy.

What l am looking to try is wire trace ift long bought in pack of 3 for a couple of dollars. Then joining them up to make a 1m trace with a little more flexibilty than a 'one piece'. l think this will prove a good cheap and approprate trace, once l change the cheap and easily rusted snap clip swivels over.

I would like to try a rapala x rap for pelagics. Would be looking for a lure 15-20cm long and shallow diving. Can anyone help me find a seller prepared to mailoff?

GJ


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

This bloke often has good rapalas. Ive bought from him with no problems and quick. http://search.stores.ebay.com.au/Rum-Ci ... laQQsofpZ0
I ordered a couple of lures from him last week.


----------



## Mallard Duck (Jun 18, 2006)

scotty beefs said:


> would be interested to know the name of this wire core mono chris - just invested in a pelagic size x-rap and at $30 im too scared to tie it on!!


I'll give him a call and post up later.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I thought you were targeting turtles...oh no..wait..that's leatherbacks...dank..now I am embarrassed... 

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Geejay
theres a brand of wire called Tygerwire (clear coated grey in colour) that you can tie knots in.Ive used it when chasing tuna with 6kg outfits.It comes in 3m and 10m lots i think.You can get small black swivels at any good tackle shops,these dont tend to get hit as much.


----------



## blue_mako (Aug 8, 2006)

Geejay, buying a packet of a few traces then joining them together is not quite the best of ideas. As you know the more connections there is, there is more of a chance of the line failing. Also it will decrease the attractive movement of the lure and is much more visible for fish to see. It is not difficult to make your own and cut them to the size wanted. What pelagics will you be targeting? There is no need for wire when targeting fish like Trevally. Also most other pelagics will shy from wire, esspecially fish like Mackeral and Tuna so it's a good option to use heavy mono much thicker then the diameter of the wire. Me personally, I don't use wire for any fish, other then sharks. You will have a much better time when using mono over wire. Would you rather be catching nothing using wire while your mate is catching a few and loosing a few and using mono?

Troy


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for the tips.

Firstly, l will let you know that l missed something which sizziled on the weekend. I have had a rethink and gone out and purchased my first overhead trolling reel since. I was paddling back froma creek hadn't been to for a while but knew could get a feed of bream from. Had to paddle back past a 20+ knot on shore breeze; one of those times you have to watch the waves hitting from the side or you get dunked. Anyway, my egg beater started fizzing. Reel was'nt fully loaded, so l tightened the drag and headed the fish but my knot failed. Result, lost fish . Situation was; pressured because had only 30lb line and not much of it, and l was being blown into breaking waves. So l got done. :x

My solution to date :idea: New trolling reel capable of holding 200m+line. 1m Mono trace. Yet another expensive lure. No more multi-tasking ( Have each set up given one task- limit my knot tieing).

Troy l am targeting spanish mackerel. Given that l was getting blow to buggery ( into shore atleast) the best l reckon all l could have done was to go that way and land the fish from there. Other option would be to drag it out into deeper water. That would have been interesting if possible. I'm guessing it would have been a 8kg+ trvally or makerel. It took probably 30m of 30lb on a tight drag with less than 10m remaining.

Cheers
GJ


----------

